# Waiting on Pink



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Due to kid next weekend, March 7th. Pink is a yearling sired by my Goofy son, George. She is bred to my yearling buck Macchiato who is a Animal grandson x Goofy grandson. So this kid(s) will be lined up. This will be the first Macchiato kids. Excited to see what she has.

This is Pink, Reserve Grand Doe at Deschutes county fair 2014


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Exciting!!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking like labor is near. Belly is dropping.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay for pink


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thinking pink.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well she's still holding out. Just to keep me from sleeping. Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:lol: 

She is a really really nice doe, I like her a lot


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you.  Excited to see what she has in there.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I bet they're gunna be really nice. Hoping for wethers out of this one?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Does would be fine now. Getting a little late for wethers. Her bag is tight tonight. Hopefully she'll kid in the morning.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Finally! Pink kidded this afternoon with triplets. 2 bucks and 1 doe. Pics coming soon.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The doe. I guess she's a paint.  front half red, back half white. She's been sent to a foster home to be bottle fed.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Adorable!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Very cute little girl️


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cute


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Congrats! That little doe is so pretty!!! Wow, looking at the pics, Pink just didn't look very big for triplets, wow! I was thinking twins. So glad she gave you 3 babies, very exciting


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I was very surprised too. The doe was born first and she is so tiny I knew at that point there would be 3 or the twin would be huge. Lol

Here are the boys


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well the lady who was going to bottle feed the little doe called today and said she died.  We're not sure what happened. Yesterday afternoon she had rapid breathing and a fever. Still had a good appetite and acted normal in every other way. ???? All I can figure is that something wasn't right inside.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Possibly. Maybe she just didn't get enough nourishment in utero and just wasn't fully developed internally.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Possibly. Maybe she just didn't get enough nourishment in utero and just wasn't fully developed internally.


That's kind of what I was thinking. Kind of wierd that she acted completely normal though.


----------

